# Got my new boy Eragon today..Thanks Bobby!!!



## koikaren (Jul 21, 2009)

He is all i wanted and more...Cant thank you enough Bobby...


<!-- m --><a class="postlink" href="http://i164.photobucket.com/albums/u4/ckwigent_bucket/100_1196.jpg" onclick="window.open(this.href);return false;">http://i164.photobucket.com/albums/u4/c ... 0_1196.jpg</a><!-- m -->


----------



## GOT_TEGUS (Jul 21, 2009)

nice little GU Bobbys the best ....


----------



## koikaren (Jul 21, 2009)

Yes he is....Eragon is very friendly and sooo pretty...Kudos to Bobby and all the work he does...


----------



## Beasty (Jul 21, 2009)

Nice! 
Still waiting on mine. 
Bout to "fall asleep at the wheel" here.
Graveyard shift, insane, national ranking, Harry Potter crowds(it ain't that great folks) and half my crew not showing up all weekend, missing my off day because my supervisor under me who works in my stead was one of them is not working well with the AM delivery. :doh 
Ha! :crazy 

Pretty little one you got there, enjoy!

OH! As I was typing, guess I conjured him up! MAILMAN at the door!
YAY!
:bolt


----------



## koikaren (Jul 21, 2009)

I hope you enjoy your little guy too....I cant stop takin pics.....lol


----------



## jmiles50 (Jul 21, 2009)

Congrats, so far mine's been perfect!


----------



## koikaren (Jul 21, 2009)

We had a great first day together....He is not shy at all...He didnt mind being picked up to feed and he allowed me to pet him for 25min and he feel asleep..lol....All in All intros was perfect... :roon


----------



## koikaren (Jul 22, 2009)

This is his temp home until his enclosure is done this weekend and temp and humidity are correct.... :blblbl


----------



## koikaren (Jul 31, 2009)

updated pics of my little guy Eragon :woot


----------



## throneofjade (Jul 31, 2009)

Awe your litte guy is cute. Enjoy him while he is little, soon he will be big. =)


----------



## koikaren (Jul 31, 2009)

Thanks....I know, all my babies seem to grow into giants and there just aint enough time to enjoy them while they are little....lol


----------



## koikaren (Jul 31, 2009)

Thanks....I know, all my babies seem to grow into giants and there just aint enough time to enjoy them while they are little....lol


----------



## throneofjade (Aug 1, 2009)

But I guess there is just more of them to love when they get big! =)


----------



## tracyanderson777 (Aug 2, 2009)

lol im diggin the name. 

i got mine from bobby too. last week his names sluggo. really good looking tegu.. as is yours good luck with him. 

is he skiddish???


----------



## koikaren (Aug 4, 2009)

tracyanderson777 said:


> lol im diggin the name.
> 
> i got mine from bobby too. last week his names sluggo. really good looking tegu.. as is yours good luck with him.
> 
> is he skiddish???





I was surprised but not at all skittish.....He kind of his if anyone else trys to pick him up but its been love at first sight between him and i....Its like we new eachother from another life...lol...Its hard to explain but we had an automatic bond...it was great....


----------



## throneofjade (Aug 5, 2009)

That's great that you guys bonding from the start. Less work and more play.


----------



## Richard21 (Aug 5, 2009)

I wish I had that type of bond. My little guy runs as soon as I pet him. I still love em' though.


----------



## throneofjade (Aug 5, 2009)

This may sound cheezy but if you are having trouble taming him, try putting him under your shirt. Its silly I know but this way he feels safe and he learns your scent.


----------



## Richard21 (Aug 5, 2009)

throneofjade said:


> This may sound cheezy but if you are having trouble taming him, try putting him under your shirt. Its silly I know but this way he feels safe and he learns your scent.



Sounds like a great idea, but how do I pick him up with out having a strong grasp on him? Bobbys trick is to come in with a loose grip but he runs out of my hand. I don't want to "force" anything either. :?:


----------



## koikaren (Aug 5, 2009)

Richard21 said:


> throneofjade said:
> 
> 
> > This may sound cheezy but if you are having trouble taming him, try putting him under your shirt. Its silly I know but this way he feels safe and he learns your scent.
> ...






Dont feel bad..it happens to everyone...I may have had a great start with Eragon but my new boy Draco has bitten me twice while just trying to pet him...he puffs out his sides and jerks around....he just aint feelin me but i know he is just alittle scared from all the new experiences he is having....  But im not giving up hope that one day he will love me too....lol


----------



## koikaren (Aug 5, 2009)

throneofjade said:


> That's great that you guys bonding from the start. Less work and more play.




Thanks i adore him very much....Im a stay at home mom so i get to play with him all day...its great!


----------

